# PM-949TS or TV mills



## rewilfert (Apr 13, 2017)

It seems like most people posting here have the 935 sized mills.  Does anyone out there have one of the 949T mills?  I'm curious to read about people's experience with them.  I understand they share the same heads, I'm just curious about the rest of the machine.


----------



## [X]Outlaw (Apr 14, 2017)

All the numerous post about the outstanding quality of the 935T is what lead me to the 949T. 

I ordered a 949TS in December 2016, once I take delivery of it (hopefully in a few weeks) I'll post a detailed write up with lots of pictures.
I'll also do detailed posts on VFD, DRO and power feed installation.

Chevy


----------



## Lonnie (Apr 14, 2017)

I bought a Taiwan made, variable speed 9x49 factory sample from PM that is, according to Matt, of the same quality as the PM949TV, just built in a different factory. It is slated to ship out next Monday so I don't have any "hands on" experience with it yet.
Matt sent me some pictures of it and the fit and finish does look good. Only downside, if you can call it that, is that it's green and not the usual PM white.

Here are the pictures that Matt sent me of it;
































I also have a PM1340GT lathe and if the fit/finish is anywhere close to it, it's going to be a darn nice mill.


----------



## rewilfert (Apr 14, 2017)

[X]Outlaw said:


> All the numerous post about the outstanding quality of the 935T is what lead me to the 949T.
> 
> I ordered a 949TS in December 2016, once I take delivery of it (hopefully in a few weeks) I'll post a detailed write up with lots of pictures.
> I'll also do detailed posts on VFD, DRO and power feed installation.
> ...



I look forward to your write up!  I'm considering both machines right now.  The 935 is a little better fit in my shop, but I could make a 949 work.  Given the small price difference between them, it's tempting to just get the bigger mill.


----------



## rewilfert (Apr 14, 2017)

Lonnie said:


> I bought a Taiwan made, variable speed 9x49 factory sample from PM that is, according to Matt, of the same quality as the PM949TV, just built in a different factory. It is slated to ship out next Monday so I don't have any "hands on" experience with it yet.
> Matt sent me some pictures of it and the fit and finish does look good. Only downside, if you can call it that, is that it's green and not the usual PM white.
> 
> Here are the pictures that Matt sent me of it;
> ...



It certainly looks like a nice machine.  With the heads being similar between the 935T and 949T, there is almost 1000 lbs of extra weight in the lower castings and table of the 949.  I'm wondering if that makes any difference in the rigidity of the machine.  It has been my understanding that heavier machines are at least *theoretically* capable of producing better finishes.  Not that I would ever know the difference with my abilities.


----------



## grantj (Apr 28, 2017)

[X]Outlaw said:


> All the numerous post about the outstanding quality of the 935T is what lead me to the 949T.
> 
> I ordered a 949TS in December 2016, once I take delivery of it (hopefully in a few weeks) I'll post a detailed write up with lots of pictures.
> I'll also do detailed posts on VFD, DRO and power feed installation.
> ...



Would love to see a write up about your PM494, I get mine next week so would be able to follow along.


----------



## [X]Outlaw (Apr 28, 2017)

Hey grantj, good to see another 949 owner! You will defiantly get yours before I do. Matt says mine should ship out soon (together with my 1340GT) but I'm from outside the USA (Trinidad and Tobago) so once it ships from Matt I have about another 3 weeks of waiting.

Post copious amounts of pics when you get yours so I'll have something to hold me over LOL!!

Chevy


----------



## Lonnie (Apr 28, 2017)

I just received my factory sample 9x49 today. If the PM949 is of the same quality like Matt said it was, you will not be disappointed. This one is a VERY nice mill.

I will be starting a thread on it in the next day or so.


----------

